# 5hp briggs linkage



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I am working on a 5 hp briggs that is on a troybilt Pony tiller. I have rebuilt the carb and have it purring like a kitten....the problem is thats all it will do.When I move the throttle cable it still just idles. I can manually move the carb linkage and it will increase the RPMs..... I think I must have the linkage hooked up wrong and of course I didn't take any pictures to be able to check anything. Can anyone help me out with how this should be hooked up? Is it possible that the spring in the back has stretched and could that be a problem.? Thanks for any help you could give me. 

130292
1664 01
83072807


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.small-engines.com/5briggs.html

Yes a stretched spring will cause it to not rev up as high as it should.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is an additional illustration for the linkage. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/BriggsLinkage13s.gif


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, the linkage I have doesn't quite look like those...I found out that there are a lot of different hook ups. It looks very similar to the one that GoCart sent (thanks by the way) but it doesn't have the adjustment rod. Either it was missing it or it doesn't have it. I now think it is hooked up properly but the spring may be stretched way out. The measurement on a new spring is about 1.25 inches and this one is measuring about 1.75" The coils seem stectched while a new one seems fairly tight together. I guess I will order the spring and see how it works. I was thinking about cutting off the old one to the correct length and just seeing if that improves it while I wait for the spring. Thanks again..... Next time I will take pictures


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, the new spring arrived and after it was installed the tiller runs great. I did have to adjust it a little but otherwise it runs great for being 26 years old. Thanks for the help.


----------

